# Wishlists and AD channels



## amh15 (Jan 5, 2002)

From what I've seen here, I think some of you may have seen this problem already, but there's been no explicit discussion that I can find.

A wishlist for, let's say, Frasier hits only the C4 AD screenings of the show. I suspect this is true more broadly with any wishlist where channels have identical timetables - the audio description / signed version is preferred. This seems a pretty big oversight as it makes wishlists rather annoying for those of us who don't want signing. Anyone got good workarounds apart from the obvious "set a season pass"?

Can you specify HD only for a wishlist? Or have two identical wishlists, one that's HD and another that isn't? Is there a secret way to delete channels, e.g. by phoning VM?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No, and this is why wishlists are currently BROKEN on the VM TiVo IMO

Keyword wishlists are practically unusable because they get swamped with kids programmes 

They could fix this by bringing back the "channels I receive" menu, or allow wishlists to only operate on favourite channels.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Whilst I agree completely, WLs not set to auto-record can still be useful so they're not *entirely* broken


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

I might actually drop my package down from XL to L to get rid of the kids channels for this reason.
http://shop.virginmedia.com/digital-tv/channels.html

Apparently they're not making you stay on XL with TiVo (despite what terms might say).
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8524932


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

I've just had a glance through that list and you lose a lot of the HD channels dropping from XL --> L, and FX goes entirely. Don't think I can go with that.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

amh15 said:


> From what I've seen here, I think some of you may have seen this problem already, but there's been no explicit discussion that I can find.
> 
> A wishlist for, let's say, Frasier hits only the C4 AD screenings of the show. I suspect this is true more broadly with any wishlist where channels have identical timetables - the audio description / signed version is preferred. This seems a pretty big oversight as it makes wishlists rather annoying for those of us who don't want signing. Anyone got good workarounds apart from the obvious "set a season pass"?
> 
> ...


There is an HD category in wishlists!

Also, don't confuse AD with signing. You should not see any difference between an AD recording and a regular SD channel recording. The AD bit is an additional 'audio description' channel which you have to manually select.

What you see is what you have to have in the channel line-up - you can not blank out ones you don't want.

I would like to be able to blank out channels I don't want - but do not seem to get many unwanted recordings from wishlists.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

cwaring said:


> they're not *entirely* broken


My TV Aerial fell of the roof last night. But my telly turns on, so it's not completely broken.


----------



## louis wu (Dec 12, 2010)

OzSat said:


> I would like to be able to blank out channels I don't want - but do not seem to get many unwanted recordings from wishlists.


Same here.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> My TV Aerial fell of the roof last night. But my telly turns on, so it's not completely broken.


Not a very good analogy really 

All my wishlists are working perfectly. Therefore wishlists are not *completely* broken. So  right back at you!

(Okay, yes, a lot of them are for specific things and most are not auto-record but that's by the buy. If WLs were completely broken none of our WLs would work!)


----------



## amh15 (Jan 5, 2002)

OzSat, although it may seem it, I am not confused about what AD is. However, unless I am mistaken, C4 AD carries programmes with signing when other versions of C4 appear to carry an unsigned version. Now I will look into this next time I get to my house, but that's how it was looking the other day.

Cheers

Alan



OzSat said:


> Also, don't confuse AD with signing. You should not see any difference between an AD recording and a regular SD channel recording. The AD bit is an additional 'audio description' channel which you have to manually select.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

amh15 said:


> OzSat, although it may seem it, I am not confused about what AD is. However, unless I am mistaken, C4 AD carries programmes with signing when other versions of C4 appear to carry an unsigned version. Now I will look into this next time I get to my house, but that's how it was looking the other day.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Alan


No C4 AD is just the C4 service for London with an additional audio track.

The reason you are getting SL too - is TiVo will be recording the overnight versions of programmes. The regular C4 on 104 has SL too at the same time. SL programmes should be flaggeds in the synopsis with SL.

I don't think you can avoid these SL programmes.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Why do they bother with the AD channels? Why don't they just out the extra soundtrack on the original channels.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Because all the five major networks only provide the AD audio on their London targetted service.

It is the same for Sky and Freesat viewers - you have to switch to the London version of the channel for AD.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I guess TiVo wishlists favour AD channels in case the user needs AD and, thinking about it, that is the most inclusive approach, although annoying if you don't need AD and would prefer HD quality pictures.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

My own thought is that it will still using the old Series 1 logic - where it always selected the channel with the highest number - so 971 instead of 101.

I have no issue with it recording the AD channel - unless the programme could have been recorded in HD.


----------

